# Shipping shotgun?



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

My son is in Jacksonville, and his shotgun is here in Pensacola. Any ideas on how best to get it to him? Does a shotgun have to be sent by a dealer to a dealer?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can send it straight to him since it's a shotgun as long as you both are FL residents. Box it up, insure it and drop it off at UPS or FedEx.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

^yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Or post on this forum and ask if anybody is headed that way. Seems like people on here are always traveling in that area.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

For reference: www.atf.gov/contents/firearms. You can ship within the state. 

www.UPS.com/shipping firearms.

Chatted with friend who stated the following. 
For some reason UPS "Store" would not accept firearm for shipping. Had to take it to a "Hub."
Cost him $42.00 to ship from Jax. to Pens. plus $38.00 for Return Label.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Spend 10 min and create an account with UPS and ship it for $20 or so.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. My company has an account with UPS, so I think I'll break down the gun and ship it with them.


----------

